# Site slowdowns?



## Erethzium (May 18, 2012)

The past couple of days, it seems the main site has been having connection issues. You know, the usual:

-Pages taking 15+ seconds to load (loading for 15 seconds but then everything appears at once)
-Thumbnails taking 5-8 seconds each to load
-General slowness

What's goin' on with the servers?


----------



## Accountability (May 18, 2012)

Noticed this the other day but I thought it was my internet acting up again.

Interestingly, just now I got the main page to spit out "Page generated in 7.297 seconds [ 0.2% PHP, 99.8% SQL ] (15 queries)" when it actually loaded the page much faster than that.

Something's broke. Again.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 18, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Again.



Implying it was ever fixed to begin with.


----------



## kuopiofi (May 19, 2012)

Good news: it's not just you.

Bad news: it's not just you.


----------



## Littlerock (May 19, 2012)

I like it when submission images fail to completely load, leaving half of an image churning a loading signal endlessly on the page. It makes me nostalgic for the days of unmuted modems and dial-up internet. Good job, FA.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 19, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Implying it was ever fixed to begin with.




implying anything actually completely worked to begin with


----------



## CannonFodder (May 19, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> What's goin' on with the servers?


Someone forgot to do the weekly cleaning out of spooge.

In all seriousness chances are it's something that has been a problem in the past.


----------



## Armaetus (May 19, 2012)

"We're working on a fix for it"(TM)

Immortal words of Dragoneer.


----------



## Devious Bane (May 19, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> implying anything actually completely worked to begin with


'Touche


----------



## Erethzium (May 21, 2012)

Site still loading incredibly slow, but it seems to be mostly just the thumbnails taking upwards of 30 seconds to completely load.

Also seems to be affecting submission file speeds in general. Full-view takes quite a bit to load. Downloading a 2.5mb PDF file took roughly a minute and a half. Downloading a 7mb flash took at least five. =/


----------



## DrakeDragon (May 21, 2012)

Experiencing the exact same slowdowns as Erethzium. Though I did notice last night at around 3AM PDT it was blazingly fast. Hmmmm.


----------



## Erethzium (May 21, 2012)

Yes, a few times today it was normal speed, but those times lasted maybe five or ten minutes each before returning to dial-up speed.

Still no word from admins~


----------



## Devious Bane (May 21, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> Still no word from admins~



Don't expect any word on it. It's a well known, commonly complained about problem.


----------



## Draconas (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, site's dicking around with images loading, Icons take 10 seconds each, one at a time, a full image takes well over a fucking minute to load.


----------



## Accountability (May 21, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> Still no word from admins~



"We're working on it"
"There will be unplanned maintenance to resolve these issues"
"We need to upgrade the [file/database] server hardware"
"Too many people are using scrapers"

It'd be one or more of those.

If you're a geek you can install this and keep track of response times yourself.


----------



## dragonlover81 (May 21, 2012)

This site has had technical issues for a while, and probably will continue to as long as it remains a free site.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 21, 2012)

dragonlover81 said:


> This site has had technical issues for a while, and probably will continue to as long as it remains a free site.



A pay site is no guarantee


----------



## Devious Bane (May 22, 2012)

dragonlover81 said:


> free site.


No.

It'll remain as is until something is actually done to fix the issues before they get exploited, and not after. I won't be surprised if FA suddenly goes down for 3 months because someone doesn't know how to do their job.


----------



## Erethzium (May 27, 2012)

After the supposed fix with the host, site is loading fine, but thumbnails are still taking 8-12 seconds to load.

Just counted load time of 32 thumbnails in inbox; first thumbnail loaded at *19 seconds*, all of them loaded at 30 seconds.

And it's far past prime time. What's going on, seriously?


----------



## Kesteh (May 29, 2012)

My thumbnails are taking from 30 seconds to a minute to load. Sometimes they just stop from being unresponsive.
The site is still slow as if the fix never happened.


----------



## Accountability (May 29, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> My thumbnails are taking from 30 seconds to a minute to load. Sometimes they just stop from being unresponsive.
> The site is still slow as if the fix never happened.



Same here. Thought it was the javascript loading the ads (because that's what it kept saying it was stuck on) but still takes it's sweet time to load with javascript disabled. And yeah, _at least_ 30 seconds to a minute.

Some tracking an elite team of experts (also known around here as trolls) and I are doing show that at some points this evening a single thumbnail was taking 7 seconds to load. Multiply that by something like 60 thumbnails on the homepage, and... well...

Methinks this goes deeper than "We need more bandwidth!/Throw money at the problem!".


----------



## Devious Bane (May 29, 2012)

Accountability said:


> "We need more bandwidth!/Throw money at the problem!".


I seriously doubt bandwidth was the problem. It would have more or less contributed to it, however I don't believe it's the root problem.
As far as I know, once you hit your bandwidth limit, all service(s) stop unless you pay for additional bandwidth/etc/etc/etc and get the service(s) restored.


----------



## Erethzium (May 31, 2012)

Thumbnails still taking forever to load.


----------

